# Put my dad on Stud...



## The_Rookie (Jul 4, 2012)

So the fishing was SLOW after the front moved through on Monday. Conditions were fantastic if you fished from a kayak. Flat calm, nice offshore breeze, low humidity,... but no fish.

Froglegs and I fished live bait, naked cigs, dusters and cigs, and all combinations of the before mentioned. A few schoolie kings, but nothing to tell mamma about...Until Friday afternoon. 

We didn't go out Friday morning just because we were tired of seeing pretty sunrises and not catching fish. We did go out Friday afternoon...with my dad and froglegg's son. We couldn't make live bait, so we trolled 4 day old frozen (and refrozen) cigs. 

Long story short, my dad likes to hold the rod...fishing had been so slow so i let him not expecting anything beyond a schoolie to bite...and at least we were not clashing paddles when he was holding the rod. Well, i was wrong. There we were trolling a disgusting cig on a blue duster and bang... stud king for my dad. More fun and more work than any fish I have ever caught. We were close to being spooled and pulled way down the beach. All kinds of fun...All because it was our dad. (for scale, the king my nephew caught is 26 inches)



Video from forelegs forthcoming...


----------



## The_Rookie (Jul 4, 2012)

couple more... best day of fishing I have ever had.


----------



## The_Rookie (Jul 4, 2012)

couple more... best day of fishing I have ever had. my brother, my dad, my nephew...


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

That is awesome !! And to get to fish with your dad!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Damn! What a hoss! Glad you guys had a great day out there.


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

What a stud! Its an awesome but nerve-wracking feeling when you have a big king and limited line left on the reel. Nice job getting him in the boat!


----------



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

Any guesses on weight? We were guessing 50'ish lbs.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Too bad ya'll weren't in a tourney!!! That is a biggun!!!!


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

I'd say at the very least 40lb...


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice fishing report. Excellent photos. :thumbsup:


----------



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

Nice king. Lot of fun on a kayak.


----------



## J.Roberts (Jun 10, 2013)

Thats awesome man. Nice job!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Dad got skills!! for sure pushing 50....... the fish, not dad!


----------



## Geffellz18 (Apr 20, 2014)

Wow! Nice catch and great memories for sure. Congrats.


----------



## The_Rookie (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I have been watching the post...as has my dad...Trying to sign up a new PFF member. It was a great day that I can't stop thinking about.


----------

